# Christina Aguilera



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Amazing Looks.
Amazing Body.
Dirty as hell in the bedroom(from what ive read  ).
Absolutly loaded.

.... and after seeing an interview with her today, she is down to earth and has a brain aswell!!! 

Everything ive ever wanted in a woman!!!! [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I bet if she met you Vek she'd feel the same :-/


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I bet if she met you Vek she'd feel the same Â :-/


 ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

You need your glasses changed......

The girl snuffles for truffles


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Yes she is nice


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh yes, shes in my car with me every morning on the way to work, and do know, shes still waiting for me when I get in the car to come home.

Pst!! Dont tell the wife though ;D

Graham


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh yes, shes in my car with me every morning on the way to work, and do know, shes still waiting for me when I get in the car to come home.
> 
> Pst!! Dont tell the wife though ;D
> 
> Graham


We won't tell you are cheating on her with Christina then...it will be our little forum secret!!  ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> Pst!! Dont tell the wife though


Ooooops too late ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Vek...when you go out on a first date...don't forget to take a photo to post for us!! ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

She's no Carol Smillie


----------



## huw (May 7, 2002)

Seriously good work                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       .............................................


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> She's no Carol Smillie


Thank god!!!!!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Kev: re the divine Carol Smillie

Free your mind and your ass will follow

as George Clinton said


----------

